# April Fools? How did someone Get you??



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Post here and tell us the story about how you got caught by an April fools joke today. 

I have pulled several but have not been "had" myself yet.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I was woken up with a call from my parents saying they were in jail. Not fun to say the least.

I was told my darter tank crashed :/.

And I was just recently told by one my best friends (a foreign exchange student) that she was moving back at the end of this month rather than in 2. I got all sad and she told me she was kidding after about a minute ugh.

I don't like this day lol.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Nothing so far but the day is still young. lol


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

I made it home from the fish store without getting "fooled" so I'm doing good so far. 

Keep them coming people....I know many of you got busted today. lol


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

haha u got me reefneck with the tcip link


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

k-dawg- said:


> haha u got me reefneck with the tcip link



Hehehehe, Don't feel bad. While it never really "got" me I read several pages deep into it trying to figure out what they were smoking before it hit me as to what day it was. lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2007)

No-one has gotten me...yet. I managed to fake a broken leg, and they believed it!


----------



## kuhliloach (Mar 24, 2007)

nobody did any too me!:chair:


----------

